# SPam SPam SPam...



## azzu (Dec 29, 2007)

this is second time i recieved the SAme Pm 
    iam sure this is Spam
   posted by STARWEB

```
win prize when post topic. Need mod for forum.

If u have recived this early soory for disterbance

Hello! Today I lunched my forum *www.forgotforum.com/forum. There are only few members in my forum. So I request you to become a member of my forum. It has many features than other forum and there are no restrictions for any activity. So please be part of it.
This is different from other forum. You can have more freedom. Also you can post even without registering. I just have created it recently and only 1 or 2 users. Please go and register.
· Custom theme selection (More themes added soon)
· Also file attachment of 100mb per file and total of 500mb per post
·Noneed to register to post(Guest Posting)
· Request new board & category
· enabled games and polls + karma.
· Embed flash into posts
· Enable spell checking
· there are no restrictions for any activity
· For the registration no email or image verification is needed
· Time required between posts from the same IP - 1second
· Courtesy edit wait time - 10second
· Maximum time after posting to allow edit - Unlimited
· Enable bulletin board code (BBC)
· Automatically link posted URLs
· Enable the calendar
· Enable smiley set selection by member


You have the max freedom. More function are adding as per request. I need a moderator. He should post maximum topic.Please register.
```

mods plz take action


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, i got the Pm's aswell ...was about to PM the Moderator....anywayz u opened a thread


----------



## Garbage (Dec 29, 2007)

I also got the same....

One solution... DELETE THIS MESSAGE !!


----------



## Garbage (Dec 29, 2007)

I also got the same....

One solution... DELETE THIS MESSAGE !!


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 29, 2007)

hadd hoti hai yaar


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 29, 2007)

me too got that msg.wo user mil jaye to mere se bahut mar khaega


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 29, 2007)

Garbage said:


> I also got the same....
> 
> One solution... DELETE THIS MESSAGE !!



You are also spamming yaar.

I think STARWEB did the right thing by throwing SPAM in the "GARBAGE"

No offense meant.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 29, 2007)

one solution though!put that user in ignore list


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

even I got the same.



debsuvra said:


> You are also spamming yaar.
> 
> I think STARWEB did the right thing by throwing SPAM in the "GARBAGE"
> 
> No offense meant.


+1


----------



## als2 (Dec 29, 2007)

even i got


----------



## x3060 (Dec 29, 2007)

come on guys , don't make a big fuss about it, its just a message, just delete it if you don't like it naaa, i personally don't like abusing people openly.

its a bad habbit.


----------



## arunks (Dec 29, 2007)

x3060 said:


> come on guys , don't make a big fuss about it, its just a message, just delete it if you don't like it naaa, i personally don't like abusing people openly.
> 
> its a bad habbit.




heheehehhe

it smells like he is in favor of it...just joking 

i too received it..


----------



## x3060 (Dec 29, 2007)

no offense taken


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 29, 2007)

obviously they are automated bots guys.I received the same but not from starweb but some prasanna someone.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 29, 2007)

So, I have to do Garbage Collection now ??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

wierd.... i haven got anything .. please someone send me one ... little boring here... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## x3060 (Dec 29, 2007)

careful with those words mate...you only have 50 in inbox, imagine someone flooding it


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

^^^... atleast it will get filled that way... LOL...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 29, 2007)

^^??? I have to clear my inbox everyday


----------



## moshel (Dec 29, 2007)

that guy has been banned now...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 29, 2007)

Isn't this topic in the Random News Section Spam?? 

Spamming with spam?


----------



## anand1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Pata nahi ye kya ho raha hai Digit per. It's too bad.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what is called
OPEN SPAMMING
spam on guys....it seems to be a spamming thread
the title says it all [no offence]


----------



## mehulved (Dec 30, 2007)

If you get such spams, just report to the moderator/admin. Don't let such spammers go scott free by ignoring them.


----------

